# LensTip Review: Tamron 70-210 f/4 Di VC USD



## ahsanford (Jun 7, 2018)

On Nikon, but presumably the same optics:

https://www.lenstip.com/532.4-Lens_review-Tamron_70-210_mm_f_4_Di_VC_USD_Image_resolution.html

(There's a whole review there, of course, I just jump you to resolution to start)

- A


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 7, 2018)

As someone who began their photographic career in the late '70s I avoided third partly lenses like the plague as they really were inferior to Nikkors, FDs, Takumars and so on. Then later there was the issue of compatibility with the all electronic cameras, but now I have to say that Dustin Abbott's reviews got me interested in the latest Tamrons as the AF seemed to be pretty good and there is the dock to make other adjustments and ensure future compatibility, and I now have the 45 and 85 SP VC, and they are both very good, the 85 stellar in fact. Also the AF is as good as any of my other Canon lenses, both lenses are 0 AFMA. ( The 45 varies at different distances but that's not unusual on a 35 - 50 mm lens ).

I was also put off Tamrons by the Lens Rentals tear down that showed the second element in the then 24-70 2.8 IS was just held in place with three spots of glue. Anyway the SP series seems to be pretty well made. The 85 has a remarkably heavy and strong lens hood, and I found that it made a very good sacrificial shock absorber when I tripped and fell in Scotland with the camera + 85 slung over my shoulder. As I went down the camera swung round, lens down and hit the stone path first with me on top of it. There was an almighty crunch as the lens hood took the load and split three ways, but there was no other damage apart from a few scrapes on the back of the camera. No de-centering, no AFMA issues. 

So given the fact that they are around half to two thirds the price.......they are tempting.


----------

